# Thoughts on breeders - Toronto



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

You could also look at Goldnote (Barrie area), Animation Acres (north of Barrie), Kyon (Shelbourne) and Ambercroft (orangeville). Sorry, don't know any of those breeders personally. My younger golden's sire was from Animation Acres, but bred by Amberview.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Not sure if you have also checked the GRCC breeders list? The Golden Retriever Club of Canada | Dedicated to Education, Ownership and Responsible Breeding

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy is from Greylaur Goldens in Orillia. 705 327 7298 Laurie Heron. Very responsible breeder with all clearances and written guarantee.
She does not have a website. She only has a couple litters per year. Check with her. She often has Ambercroft males as studs she herself has no males. 
Our experience with Graylaur was wonderful / personal and Roxy is fantastic. Walnut on this forum is also from Graylaur ( it turn out that he was Roxy's litter mate).you could PM them for thier opinion and experience.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I have had (5) goldens from Connie @ Ambertru Golden retrievers in Pembroke, Ontario. I got my first boy, Oliver about 9 years ago as a pet puppy, and Connie & I became great friends because of our mutual love of goldens. Since that time, I have put (4) Can Ch., (1) US Ch and performance titles on my Ambertru boys!

Unfortunately, I lost Oliver but I now have Nygel, Razz, Thai & Robbie. 

Both Connie & Scott absolutely LOVE the golden breed and do their best to ensure that puppies are healthy, well socialized and even toilet training has been started. You will find that ALL puppies come from parents with clearances done properly - heart by a cardiologist, eyes by an opthomologist and hips and elbows certified by the appropriate veterinary college. 

Ambertru Goldens are raised in their home and you will find both Scott & Connie playing with the puppies on a daily basis. Yes, Scott sits right down in the puppy pen to play. 

If you're looking for a golden puppy, you might want to fill in a puppy application located on their website as I do know that there are a couple of litters planned - nice litters too! One of the litters is sired by my boy, Razz - CKC & AKC Ch. Connie WILL get back to you!


----------

